# Matthew 27:51-53 Did this resurrection take place prior to Jesus resurrection?



## Michael Doyle

I was working on this passage tonight and came across this and it is as if I have never noticed this before? How is this possible? 

My question is:

1. Who are these people who had fallen asleep?
2. Was this their full resurrection into their new heavenly bodies?
3. How could this happen before Christ`s resurrection? This is the perplexing question to me. I am going to read through some commentaries but am looking for help.

Thank you all

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 07:10:04 EST-----



> 52 The tombs also were opened. And many bodies of the saints who had fallen asleep were raised, 53 and coming out of the tombs after his resurrection they went into the holy city and appeared to many.



This is, of course the perplexing if I did not make myself clear enough. 

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 07:14:05 EST-----

Here is the ESV study bible commentary.


> Matt. 27:52–53 saints who had fallen asleep. Probably pious OT figures and godly intertestamental Jews, reembodied to witness to the new order of things that was now in the process of dawning. This shows that the resurrection of people who died looking forward to the Messiah depends on Christ's actual death and resurrection, just as does the future resurrection of Jesus' disciples today. coming out of the tombs after his resurrection they went into the holy city. Matthew apparently jumps ahead here (treating materials topically, as he often does) and begins to speak of events that would happen after the resurrection. The wording suggests that these saints were not merely brought back to life (like Lazarus; John 11:44) but were “raised” (Matt. 27:52) with new, resurrection bodies, a foretaste of what would happen to all believers at Christ's return. No other historical information about this event has been found, but it is natural to suppose that if they had resurrection bodies, they would not have died again. They may have been taken up to heaven at or after Jesus' ascension (Acts 1:1–11).







This seems like much conjecture. How can I agree with this? If it is true, how can it be substantiated?


----------



## YXU

Definitely, this is not the first resurrection mentioned in Revelation 20. The resurrection here mentioned cannot take place prior to Jesus' ressurection. The graves were immediately opened, and after Christ rose, some of the dead also rose and went into the city. They must be some of the elects that were asleep.

This resurrection sets for us an expection or give us some additional assurance that our hope for the future resurrection is sure. I used to try to link this resurrection to that of Revelation 20, but it cannot work out that way. 

It is interesting that if this resurrection is the resurrection that changes their bodies into immortal bodies and glorious bodies (different than that of Lazarus), then where were they gone afterward is a mystery.


----------



## DonP

They could have been temporarily raised and gone back to their graves. 

YX you never answered me about this on your resurrection thread when I raised it. 

Who did that ESV commentary ?? I would say beyond interpretation and speculation


----------



## YXU

PeaceMaker said:


> They could have been temporarily raised and gone back to their graves.
> 
> YX you never answered me about this on your resurrection thread when I raised it.
> 
> Who did that ESV commentary ?? I would say beyond interpretation and speculation



Sir, if their resurrection is the same resurrection we expects for at Christ's coming that our bodies will be changed. Then it is impoosible for them to went back to grave again. 

P.S. What is your question regarding the first resurrection?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

I have heard it taught as "raised" in the sense of Lazarus -- not resurrected in new immortal bodies -- happening upon Christ's resurrection (not prior). Therefore (I presume) they remained after Christ's ascension and later died again. It is weird though.


----------



## DonP

YXU said:


> PeaceMaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could have been temporarily raised and gone back to their graves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, if their resurrection is the same resurrection we expects for at Christ's coming that our bodies will be changed. Then it is impoosible for them to went back to grave again.
Click to expand...


Who said it was the same. 

The passage said, bodies of the saints. 

Matt 27:52 and the graves were opened; and many* bodies of the saints* who had fallen asleep were raised; 53 and coming out of the graves after His resurrection, they went into the holy city and appeared to many. 
NKJV


----------

